# Has anyone seen a cat that looks like mine?



## geenaleigh (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been told he is a silver tabby or a blue silver tabby, but his coloring isn't exactly the same as these types. I'm curious if there are other cats out there like him, or if he is just some oddity. Here is a photo album of pictures of him

Bandit - Imgur

His fur is too dark on top to be a silver tabby or even a blue silver tabby. When his fur it pushed back (sorry no photo of it) it is bright white. He also sheds pure white fur. Let me know if you have any idea what he is, or if there are others like him! Thank you!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like a black smoke, very pretty


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome! Bandit has beautiful colours.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep, a pretty black smoke, not sliver


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I have seen pictures of others like him, but I have never seen one in person. He is extremely unique!!


----------



## geenaleigh (Jan 31, 2012)

I just searched Black smoke tabby, and it definitely is his coloring! Thanks for all of your help and warm welcomes. I'm glad to know there is a coloring name I can attach to him now!


----------



## Fanny25 (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree with the others, stunning colouring. Very cute kitty.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice cat. :kittyball


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I have. It isn't common though... out of over 700 cats at the sanctuary I volunteer at only two or three that I know of are smoke color - it's a very pretty color.


----------



## Ailurophile (Jan 29, 2012)

Such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

Such a pretty kitty. I had a female years and years ago that looks like that.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice kitty! seems like a real gem


----------



## gurry (Feb 9, 2012)

That is certainly a gorgeous cat!


----------



## jpimaging817 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow that one cute kitty


----------



## DraeDrae (Feb 9, 2012)

Ohhh he is just beautiful *-* His eyes are so vivid against his coat!


----------

